# 100 Favorites: # 32



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Dvořák: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 9 "From the New World"
Sir John Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra (EMI)*










I bought this CD after hearing Barbirolli's superb recording of Dvořák's Eighth, which the _Penguin Guide_ authors awarded a _rosette_. These two symphonies, recorded in 1957 and 1959 for Pye/Nixa, are just as wonderful. I think Barbirolli's performance of the Seventh is particularly impressive, alternating warm feeling with blazing power. Some other comments that I found on a Barbirolli Society webpage:

_"The British composer Robert Simpson [...] wrote of Barbirolli's recording of the Seventh Symphony: 'Barbirolli gives a vivid and well disciplined account of the great D minor Symphony which, despite its neglect, is one of the greatest since Beethoven. Barbirolli succeeds in enlivening the music with inimitable touches of warmth and character.' And in discussing the 'New World' recording, he wrote 'A spontaneous, warm-hearted performance, unaffected and thoroughly musical.' "_

Before hearing this Barbirolli disc, my "go to" versions of these symphonies were István Kertész's LSO Dvořák 7th (Decca) and Kurt Masur's NYPO Dvořák 9th (Teldec). Those two recordings remain old favorites, but Barbirolli & the Hallé have won me over too. Paired together, these performances make an unbeatable combination.


----------

